
Ask HN: How to create an Eternal site? - artur_makly
backstory, my best friend died suddenly, and I created a tribute video and image gallery of her greatest works.<p>It was then when i thought.. how can this site live for the next 100yrs?<p>Would Google Cloud do the job?
or something more hand-made have a better chance?<p>Curious about how one can create an eternal monument to someone.. maybe it&#x27;s a virus? thoughts?
======
bionsuba
I guess your best bet is make something and then save it to archive.org

~~~
artur_makly
ok but can the domain still persist?

~~~
bionsuba
For 100 years? I highly doubt we will be using anything resembling the
internet we have now in 100 years, so no.

~~~
artur_makly
yeah i tend to believe the same thing.. ok so how about 20yrs? any current
free hosting platforms that you see solving this? somehow i dont think
archive.org will last another 10yrs..

